
YC New Year's B2B Buying Guide - katm
http://www.ycb2bguide.com/
======
giarc
The 'S' in Strikingly points to Weebly, while the 'trikingly' points to proper
URL.

~~~
sharonpope
thanks! should be fixed now.

------
kayhi
Looks helpful, can't wait to seem more included such as FarmLogs under
Agriculture & Farming.

------
minimaxir
Wait, it's the holidays, should the people making significant business
procurement decisions be out-of-office?

